# Rosy and her feathers



## MissRosyDePompogn (Aug 14, 2014)

To all pigeon lovers,

thank you so much for every information you shared with us, this forum was our salvation when we rescued Rosy on July 7th, and she should have been about 20 days old.
Now, we need help with Rosy's feather loss, we don't know what to do.
She seems happy and healthy, no loss of vitality or else. Her diet is based on wheat, millet, quinoa, milo, spelt, red and black lentils, flax-hemp-sesame seeds; she won't eat other seeds nor corn or peas (even if, when she was younger, she used to eat lots of them cooked). She also eats marine grit and we just finished a week of vitamins. 
We already put her a strong antiparasitic based on Selamectin (suggested by our vet) and after 20 days some neem oil. This because sometimes, during the day, she cleans herself very strongly and she seems maybe a little too violent: sometimes she also say a little upset "Cheep!" and starts beacking herself. So we thought about lice or else: we checked the wings but we didn't see anything (also because Rosy hates to be checked and she runs everywhere, so we were not able to be accurate).
Another fact is that, during this heavy cleansing, she broke her feathers starting from the final part of the wings (we saw them cracking and dangle one by one!) and now the tail ones. More than a pigeon, now she looks like a little dodo. She was able sometimes to make little flights at home but now she can't anymore.
We hope you can help us, here also two photos of our little dodo.

Thanks so many much!

Giulia and Nicolò


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is possible she could have or had depluming mites, pigeons also molt feathers in late summer months so this causes further stress. it could be possible to bath with a medicated shamoo to sooth and kill parasites as well.. ask the vet. you will want to clean well all areas she hangs out in after treatment.


----------



## MissRosyDePompogn (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello everyone!
Rosy is very good!
The vet said that the feather damage was just "mechanical" and that pigeon feathers are easy to break. They must have been dumping against the floor or the walls of the sideturned box where she used to go to sleep. Since when she stopped going in the box also the breaking stopped!
Now she is moulting very well. Head, neck and wings are almost done. She can make some nice inhouse flights!
Sometimes while cleaning herself she still makes a noise, the moment she moves the neck. It's sort of a "grol", I woul'd know how to write it. It's like the sound of a little owl. Do pigeons normally do that?

Here a couple of pictures of Beauty


----------

